# DIY livery wiltshire/hampshire needed asap



## hecterhound (11 February 2013)

Hi was just wondering if anyone know of any diy yards near salisbury (sp5) for 2 horses. It must have all year turnout, school, lights and good hacking.
Dont mind travelling up to 30 minutes if its very good but ideally nearer the better. Thanks


----------



## Mildred (12 February 2013)

Try Elizabeth Peerless 01980 862809 - Wilts/Hants border. No idea if she has space but it's a nice yard with excellent school and fantastic hacking on the doorstep - miles of woods and I don't think you need to go on a road at all - at least you didn't used to have to!


----------



## Racergirl (12 February 2013)

Have you tried Britford? 
or there are a few in the forest that would come within your half hour wish - Newlands Farm, Gorley livery (cant remembebr what that ones called now Ive started - d'oh!!) 

or have a look / put an advert on the NFED website?? 

good luck !


----------

